# Recommendations on what to see in Brittany



## Herman (Jul 19, 2018)

We will be on our way to France in 3 weeks and we have decided to focus on Brittany, I've searched for the top 10 places to see and made my list. Has anybody any recommendation of places worth visiting, tips for stop overs, favourite restaurants and cafe's etc. Any pointers will be appreciated.

thanks in advance, Ken.


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2018)

This may give you some IDEAS  or try  HERE  If you get away from the coast this Auto Mueseum is worth a look you can over nite there


----------



## Dezi (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi,

We had a place not far away for twenty odd years and our weekend retreat was the area around Vannes, lovely old town.

Port Navalo, plenty of spots to wild camp and the village of carnac is worth a days stop.

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Jul 20, 2018)

Win
ton
ian?














I can't join up the three words 'cos Phil has blacklisted his name.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 20, 2018)

Herman said:


> We will be on our way to France in 3 weeks and we have decided to focus on Brittany, I've searched for the top 10 places to see and made my list. Has anybody any recommendation of places worth visiting, tips for stop overs, favourite restaurants and cafe's etc. Any pointers will be appreciated.
> 
> thanks in advance, Ken.



With no clues given as to what you like, a bit difficult to give recommendations.  What have you already shortlisted?


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Win
> ton
> ian?



He asked for recomendations not avoidances LOL


----------



## TJBi (Jul 20, 2018)

witzend said:


> He asked for recomendations not avoidances LOL



He whose username began with the big "W" was a mine of useful information and advice on what to see in Brittany inter alia and is reported to have provided much useful assistance to members.


----------



## Herman (Jul 20, 2018)

We like sight seeing and coastal towns, unfortunately we cannot do museum or places that are not dog friendly. I like to partake in a little local refreshments so a bar near a stop over is essential, 

I have a top ten list of places I'd like to visit,

1, Auray
2, Carnac
3, Dinan
4, Locronan
5, Painpont
6, Ploumanac'h
7, Pont Aven
8, Rochforte
9, Roscoff
10, St Malo 

We been to Cap Sizun (Point De Raz), Quimper and Concarneau before, but may add Huelgoat forest and some standing stone sites to the itinery.

Thanks for the replies, I'll trawl through those photos tonight a make what i like the look of on a map.

Cheers, Ken.


----------



## guerdeval (Jul 21, 2018)

*Huelgoat*

I lived in the forest for 7 years,nice town, well worth visiting Morlaix on a saturday morning for the market. Roscoff is nice too with an Aire just to the West towards Santec (not the one in town which is busy). We would take the camper North to Locquiric and park overnight in the Aire on the beach a few miles before the town,lovely and best of all free, btw dogs are permitted in most restaurants.After Saturday market we’d go to Carantec for moules and frites on the beach with eexcellent parking, generally you’ll find the Bretons welcoming and “cheers” in the bar is “yamat”.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 21, 2018)

Herman said:


> We like sight seeing and coastal towns, unfortunately we cannot do museum or places that are not dog friendly. I like to partake in a little local refreshments so a bar near a stop over is essential,
> 
> I have a top ten list of places I'd like to visit,
> 
> ...



Nice list!  I visited Ploumanac'h many years ago and very much liked it, but that was by yacht; I wondered about going there recenly, but read that motorhome parking is a major issue.  Superb coastline.  I also liked Paimpol, Lézardrieux and Tréguier; the first and third both feature in the POIs; Lézardrieux has a coastal aire at CAMPINGCAR-INFOS but I doubt that there's a bar adjacent.

To the south of Pont Aven, you have the commune of Névez; the bourg is inland and has an aire with services (water €2), but there are a number of aires without services on the coast (CR or OR in the POIs), only some of which have some form of hostelry nearby.

East of Carnac, the Golfe du Morbihan is worth exploring. Some very nice locations, but you would need to research which have bars.

Do bear in mind, however, that coastal locations are likely to be in great demand when you are over there.


----------



## clf86ha (Aug 20, 2018)

Audierne.
Josselin.
nice barrage at Arzal.
Chateaulin.
Douarnanez.
Benodet.
Quiberon.


----------



## spigot (Aug 20, 2018)

TJBi said:


> He whose username began with the big "W" was a mine of useful information and advice on what to see in Brittany inter alia and is reported to have provided much useful assistance to members.



Mr. "W" from Britanny is likely to give far better advice than most on here, having lived in the area for many years.

He is very generous with his help & recommendations.


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2018)

Breizhpedia
and Manor of the Automobile and Old Trades of Loheac free to overnite on site and nr by


----------

